# where to get a PCT in the UK



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

hey guys just recently took a 10 week course of deca and enthate, ive only just recently heard about PCT that can keep your gains and stop side effects whilst coming of the juice my question is where do i start looking or asking to get PCT?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Member journals and stickys on ere is a good start..

Wont tell you where but i'll give you advice


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

have you done any PCT or did you just run a cycle with no knowledge of what you were doing and then just stop? :confused1:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Local source can get you pct same place you brought your aas


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

yes mate i have done a cycle before and just sopped alot of people where i live havent got a clue what PCT is, i also have only just found out and i see everyone saying it is a must to have PCT so i would really like to know where i could get hold of it, if its going to benefit me in the long run


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

as MacUK says, you should be able to get it from your source as (from searching posts and reading stickys) the best PCT comes from prescription meds.


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

so you can actually buy it online?, you dont have to go to the doctors or nearest pharmacy and explain to them?. if i can order it online that would be great, cheers guys.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Bradg11 said:


> so you can actually buy it online?, you dont have to go to the doctors or nearest pharmacy and explain to them?. if i can order it online that would be great, cheers guys.


Are you for real?


----------



## Young_Monster (Feb 13, 2010)

Alldaychemist.com

Reliablexpharmacy.com

Both reliable or google peptides


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Alldaychemist (based in india )


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

sweet thanks guys  much appreciated


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

what do you guys think i should order will any do? i heard nolvadex is good, and how should i take them if you can help if be very thankful


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

20mg nolva for 4 weeks (so 28 20mg tabs)

100mg clomid week 50mg clomid last 3 weeks (so 35x 50mg cloiphene tablets)

Above is just generic advise (not a PCT expert/user)


----------



## Young_Monster (Feb 13, 2010)

Also worth stocking up on some h.c.g if ur buying pct meds


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

http://www.hyperpeptides.co.uk/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=23&category_id=7&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

i used that hyper peptides site young_monster mentioned before.


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

i used the young_monster mentioned before.


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

what is H.C.G mate and will this benefit with the PCT?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Bradg11 said:


> what is H.C.G mate and will this benefit with the PCT?


If youve lost your nuts then yeah, ive done two cycles in my life and never used HCG and never lost my nuts so ive not bothered with it and been fine.. just my opinion


----------



## Young_Monster (Feb 13, 2010)

A unit is a strip of 10 mate also read the sticky mars has put at the top of the steroid and testosterone section, very interesting read


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

k3z said:


> If youve lost your nuts then yeah, ive done two cycles in my life and never used HCG and never lost my nuts so ive not bothered with it and been fine.. just my opinion


cool thanks mate if it saves a bit of money and not really necessery then ill just stick with the PCT.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

bro deffo read up on some of the member journals and you will see the pct protocols they have followed.

you don't seem to know much about pct i general so its also worth reading the understanding pct stickies.

but as above alldaychemist is where most grab their pct stuff if they don't go to their source.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bradg11 said:


> i used the site young_monster mentioned before. says 20mg nolvadex for £2.50 a unit etc


Is this site gtg? My guy charges way more than this site for Nolva?


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> bro deffo read up on some of the member journals and you will see the pct protocols they have followed.
> 
> you don't seem to know much about pct i general so its also worth reading the understanding pct stickies.
> 
> but as above alldaychemist is where most grab their pct stuff if they don't go to their source.


yeah mate your right i have little knowledge but i would like to be safe when i come of them and learn all i can on how to come of a cycle carefully, but yeah ill read through an see what i pick up on thanks guys.


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Is this site gtg? My guy charges way more than this site for Nolva?


im not sure mate it seems legit an theres a few comments sayin "ive never trusted buying of sites but this is legit" etc


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

yo brad you may want to edit your post that mentions the site name as they also sell steroids, its providing a source for other even if it wasn't your intention.

alldaychemist is your best bet without naming sites that source, search for the generic names e.g. nolva = tamoxifen and you wont get killed on prices.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone mentioning that site i'd advise you edit posts as it sells AAS,therefore is a source site.


----------



## Bradg11 (May 17, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> yo brad you may want to edit your post that mentions the site name as they also sell steroids, its providing a source for other even if it wasn't your intention.
> 
> alldaychemist is your best bet without naming sites that source, search for the generic names e.g. nolva = tamoxifen and you wont get killed on prices.


ok mate i took out that site i mentioned


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't work out how to edit a post from my phone? Didn't realise they sold steroids...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

if you're doing it on the uk-m app i cant help, i just use safari on my iphone to go on uk-m that way its just like on the pc and you can edit it the way you normally would.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And that my friends, was some sauce!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Can't work out how to edit a post from my phone? Didn't realise they sold steroids...


Should be able to click Edit Post at bottom even on your phone mate.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

wait for it, wait for it........


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Done through safari, cheers guys


----------



## Drizzle (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi, I know I am regurgitating an old thread, but I am also looking for legitimate PCT pharmacies as Im treating a gyno issue that has plagued me since my teens (approaching 30 now!). I've noticed altering my diet, lowering calories and body fat content as well as reducing foods which lower DHT has helped marginally, but really want to get hold of legitimate cabergoline and letro as well as tamox to just finally be rid. Surgery is not on the cards atm as I cannot justify spending that much until I've done all I can without it. Thankyou guys!


----------

